
Navigation Apps Are Turning Quiet Neighborhoods into Traffic Nightmares - anon104
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/24/nyregion/traffic-apps-gps-neighborhoods.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur
======
8bitben
I have a hard time believing this will hold up in court. Surely they take some
measure of federal money to keep up those roads - blocking access to other
taxpayers just because they reside outside your city is clearly unequal
treatment.

The problem here seems more like the infrastructure that is being diverted
around, rather than the alternate routes themselves...

~~~
junkscience2017
Los Gatos has closed a highway onramp now for two consecutive summers and it
is perfectly legal

In California, you only need approval of Caltrans. In other states it is
likely similar.

Many people think there is a "taxpayer" angle...there isn't. The governing
body of the roads typically has blanket authority to close roads without
public consent

In the end, Towns will reconfigure themselves to be giant cul de sacs.

~~~
hkmurakami
Palo alto residential areas have tons of roadblocks. Honestly smart choice by
the residents.

------
N8works
What happens when each of our individual devices has enough compute to be our
personalized AI based navigation system? Will it compete with the other AIs
also on the road? Will it learn offensive techniques to expedite it's routes?
Will your economic status allow your AI to access more data and be better?
Will you be able to optimize your AI for family driving vs. competitive
commuting?

~~~
EliRivers
Premium subscribers will get the better routes. Companies will pay Google etc
to divert people past their businesses and hit them with an advert at the
right time. We are the product and we will be delivered to the customer.

